# Is a bush hog worth rebuilding??



## Just 1 More (Jan 7, 2007)

Just picked up an old rusted out bush hog. The frame work and gear box are in good condition but the top deck is all rusted out. It will need a new deck welded on, new blades, and pto shaft,, Is it worth the trouble & cost?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 7, 2007)

To me it all depends on what ya can afford and if you believe ya got a good one.


----------



## packrat (Jan 7, 2007)

*rebuilt hog*

absolutely not, unless you got the material, time and know-how to spare.


----------



## CAL (Jan 7, 2007)

I am with packrat Frank.By the time you pay someone to do what all need to be done you will be close to a new one.The gearbox is the thing you can't see inside what the gears are like.How wide and what brand is it?


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 7, 2007)

If it's a popular/current model that would have gearbox parts available in the event that tears up next i'd say fix it........if not i would move on......

No good in spending money on the deck if the rest of the unit can't be rebuilt when it tears up.......and it will sooner or later,especially in the woods.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 8, 2007)

The gear box is where the money is.

Blades are not too much althought they can be a real bear to replace.  Might have to break out the cutting torch.

Depending on length, and attachement (shear pin or clutch) PTO shaft will run $150-190, if you are talking about the entire shaft between the cutter and tractor.

Depending on the size, you can pick up a used rotary cutter for $150-250.  Given the price of steel you will have more than that much in one you rebuild.  If you've got the tractor, I wouldn't go with anything less than 5 ft.  The 4 foot ones are too light for deer club use, unless you are just cutting foodplants from open land.

Keep looking the market bulletin, checking out local auctions, tractor places.  

We've built a couple of pretty good ones that way.  Knock on wood we've never torn up a gearbox, but have broken some blades and PTO shafts.  You know you've done a good day's work when you twist a shaft entirely in two.


----------



## Hogguide (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a 5 Foot body I would let go pretty cheap. I bent the stump Jumper on it. Gear box should still be good maybe.
I just decided to buy a new one. I believe it is a King Cutter brand, but it could be something else. It is an older model and has thick steel plating. No real rust to speak of and the body is in very good overall shape.
Let me know if you want it.
It is located near Macon, GA.
With it, you may be able to piece yours back together.
It still was working when I bought the other one, just the blade hits underneath the carraige on one side.
Hogguide


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 9, 2007)

Lostoutlaw said:


> To me it all depends on what ya can afford and if you believe ya got a good one.



If by that do you mean can I run out and spend $600-$900 on a new one.. the answer is NO. 
This one was free to me and the gear box is very smooth. I can't see any name on it but it is a cast iron unit if that means anything.
I'll probably take hogguide up on his offer.. Thanks


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 9, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> If by that do you mean can I run out and spend $600-$900 on a new one.. the answer is NO.
> This one was free to me and the gear box is very smooth. I can't see any name on it but it is a cast iron unit if that means anything.
> I'll probably take hogguide up on his offer.. Thanks



Hogguide was my thought too!!! You da Man Hogguide


----------



## Hogguide (Jan 10, 2007)

I went down to the hunting club today to fill up the feeders with some $8.03 per bag corn.(with tax) I had the camera with me so I snapped a few pictures of the Bushog. I only had a rake and there was lots  of leaf debris ontop of the deck. I raked it off but some of the dirt remained. It was damp,but you can see the overall condition of the deck.
I have higher resolution pics if you want them. When I resized these to 640 x 480, it makes them look kind of funny. They did not look that way before I resized them. 
Hogguide







Gear Box


----------

